# Project Xtern



## rjackman (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi! I have a question for all new CPC-A's out there. Have you found anyone who is still doing the Project Xtern? I have contacted numerous facilities that are on the list here on the AAPC and everyone that I have actually been able to contact (there are some that I can't even contact for some reason) say they are no longer doing them. I contacted the the AAPC via email on the page where you are to use the form to contact them and asked them about Project Xtern. I received no reply. I am just curious if anyone has ever used Project Xtern? I would love to take advantage of the experience I would have gotten. I need a job and thought that would be a good way to get my foot in the door. If anyone has any idea how or where I can get my foot in the door please let me know! Thank you!


----------



## palmer227 (Jan 30, 2013)

I ran into the same problem.  I contacted seven companies from the Project Xtern list in my area (after researching and trying to locate the correct person at each company). One company responded and the externship they offered was on the billing and collections side, not coding.


----------



## rjackman (Feb 2, 2013)

I would even take that but the people I have contacted said they were no longer offering it at all. Where are you located? I am in Indiana and all the places available here are 200 miles or more away from me. So I was contacting places in Florida and Arizona where I have places to stay. It is very frustrating!


----------



## jamesrtaylor (Feb 5, 2013)

rjackman said:


> I would even take that but the people I have contacted said they were no longer offering it at all. Where are you located? I am in Indiana and all the places available here are 200 miles or more away from me. So I was contacting places in Florida and Arizona where I have places to stay. It is very frustrating!



If you don't mind my asking, did you have any success with any of the places in Arizona that you contacted? I am going to be taking the CPC Exam next month and was just curious. Thanks.


----------

